
Building a Better Resume for Developers - adnymarc
http://www.bennorthrop.com/Essays/2008/a-better-developer-resume.php
======
martythemaniak
I think if everyone looks at their resume, they'll find it to be pretty
generic - heading, summary of skills, experience education, misc etc, and
that's fine if you're after a more traditional job where you go through a
large HR department.

However, if you really do want to stand out, he has some good points. For
example, the timeline would look good if you made your resume in landscape
mode, then added some kind of matrix or graph of skills (I don't like his
skills visualization). The first page could be the "dashboard view", while the
second one could include lots of text to describe in detail what's on the
first one.

------
tptacek
The purpose of a resume is to score an interview; this resume almost seems
like it's trying to replace an interview.

------
chett
I think the problem is better addressed on each side of the equation. The
applicant should strive to write a non-superfluous resume and the reader
should improve their skimming skills. I don't see how adding another step to
the process would save time.

------
thalur
I think that looks quite cool, particularly the timeline view. While I'm not
sure I would present my CV in such a way to a prospective employer, I might
include a link. It would be interesting if there were a way to take that data
and use it to generate custom CVs for each job; i.e. where you pick and choose
the relevant data and it generates an outline CV for you.

If you get a 404, try looking at the CV he's created here:
<http://www.coderscv.com/timeline/Ben-Northrop.htm>

------
joshsharp
A pretty nice idea, and I'm impressed... but damn, it could look a bit
prettier.

------
rlm
404 not found, and bennorthrop.com redirects to lunarpages.com. Mirror?

------
villageidiot
I love the format. But would I use the app?

No way.

I want this data on my own website so that an employer can see it in the
context of other information I am providing.

If the author had provided a resource I could use to effortlessly put this on
my own site, I would have been overjoyed.

Now I have to go to the trouble of figuring out how to implement something
similar myself - and customized to my own visual style - something the current
site does not allow.

------
villageidiot
I did not think it necessary for Mr Northrop to use the "political third
person" when referring to the employer instead of the more common 'he' or
'they' --

"She can quickly get a picture of who you are and what you know, and then
drill in for more detail when she sees something interesting."

